# New Lance Has Water Leaking Problems!



## carylmarx (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello!
My wife and I just purchased our first camper, a 2019 Lance 2185, a month ago. I wish we could say we're in love with it, but we've been having trouble with the shower leaking and water running into the living area from under the entertainment center! Upon open the hatch under the shower and under the entertainment center, we found pools of water!


We were led to believe that Lance was a superior brand, so we didn't expect to have this kind of sloppy issue. To further compound the problem, the soonest we can get it fixed under warranty is a month from now. Guess there goes our summer plans!


What recourse do we have? Obviously, water damage is a major killer of RVs and even if the leaks are fixed, how do we know there aren't other water related damage/mold?


Has anyone else had these kind of issues with newer Lance campers?

Caryl and Anna Hornberger
Fresno, CA


----------

